# New Barn for Iron Island RR



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Had some extra time and a whole lot of extra plexiglass, so I started work on this...... an invisible barn!!!









If Wonder Woman was a farmer, this would be a cool place to keep her crop duster.......... 



-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What do you use to cut that stuff?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ray- I use a table saw with a plywood blade. The more teeth on the blade, the better. The plexi will dull the blade quicker than wood does, so I use an inexpensive blade from Sears ($15.00). It does kick up a bit of hot dust off of the blade. There is also a cutting tool that you could use as well, however I needed to make some angled cuts for the roof and I couldn't do that with the cutting tool. You could also cut plexi with a router, but the table saw is easier. I used two different methods to make the cut outs for the doors. For the vertical cut, I ran the material through the saw up to the horizontal line. Then I plunge cut (by raising the blade) through the material for the horizontal cut. I did have to do some finish cutting with a hack saw to connect the cuts. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like the cows and hay are invisible too!!!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice job! Looking forward to see it turn from a glasshouse into a barn.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have to add a plywood saw blade to my Christmas list...unfortunately the garage where my table saw is un-heated. I can only imagine that cutting plexiglass in freezing temps could be catastrophic? 

Chas


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 

It's looking good......maybe Mail Pouch on the end? 

Chas, 

Add a garage furnace to your Christmas list!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking barn.
Can I ask a question please guys? The angle of the roof of these barns. Is it a"set" angle for all American style barns? If so, what are the angles for the two pitches?Thanks 

Rod


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
The garage that came with the house is a two bay and is a wood framed "tin shack"...So wood studs with galvanized siding and a galvanized corrugated roof. Absolutely no insulation either. Tried a few winters ago to wrap presents for Christmas out there with a small round kerosene heater and a smaller propane room heater we use for camping, and I had to hold the tape over a heater to get it to stick! LOL! I really don't want to have to do the same thing for the plaexiglass to be able to cut it when it is cold.... 

Rod, 
Honestly I'm not sure there is a hard a fast "angle" to the barn style roofs. Some will have the hip angles at the bottom to provide a little more eave space along the walls and others do not. I've seen barns locally in Western NY with a variety of angles. heck I've got 2 pre-built sheds with that style of roof that are different angles from each other. The neighbors workshop behind my sheds is a completely different set of angles. In the end I'd say go with what visually appeals to you. 

Chas


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chas. I have one partly finished out of Corolite (?) and was worried about those angles. Not so now though


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Brian- I'm definitely thinking "Mail Pouch." It wouldn't be a barn without it!!! 

Rod- I agree with Chas. I looked at dozens of barns while planning mine. There doesn't seem to be any hard fast rules about the roof angles. I just went with dimensions and angles that looked right to me. 


-Kevin.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Talk about full disclosure! Looks great so far, Kevin. And tack on one more vote for that Mail Pouch signage. Of course, you know you are dating yourself with your Wonder Woman allusion--unless I've missed something and she still exists in a Mod-Urn world. Come to think of it, with all of the lame movies based on comic book heroes, why haven't we seen a Wonder Woman flick? With today's computer generated graphics and such, it would be a slam-dunk to make this film.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Joe, do you think Linda Carter still fits in the Wonder Woman outfit? More importantly, would she still look good in the WW outfit!?!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Linda Carter! Be still my heart. Actually, Kevin, depending on where you live (we're in the LA area), my latest hearthrob is CBS Channel 2's weather lady Jackie Johnson, who even my wife enjoys seeing just to check out the woman's incredible and ever-changing wardrobe.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Good start on the barn. I built one a couple of years ago out of wood with an outhouse The tin roof ended up taking patience to glue down and the coupla with a weather vane took a little while to figure out. I finished the farm house to go with it this year. 
Ron


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well Joe, no hot weather girls here in Buffalo!! Which is a shame 'cause we need something hot to melt all that winter snow!!! You remember all that white stuff this time of year!! If my wife finds out about Jackie Johnson's wardrobe, she'll be at the mall in no time!!!! 

Ron- I'd love to check out the farm house you made. I'll need to make one eventually to go with my barn. Post a picture or two if you get a chance. 


-Kevin.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well it seemed pretty _*clear*_ to me that it was time to do more work on the barn. I had purchased a Precision Products barn window and door sheet from Ridge Road Station back in the spring when they were going out of business (sad story). So, it was finally time to use it. Initially, I was going to do a tar paper (wet/dry sand paper) roof, but I was concerned that it wouldn't stick. Instead, I used stone texture paint for the roof. It lacks a bit of seam detail but it still looks great (especially from 10 feet away!) and no maintenance. I also cut and glued some cedar siding. You know what they say about people that live in glass barns.........











-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 

That looks SWEET! 

Nice job.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin that does look good.
Do you know how that texture spray stands up to the outside weather? I have thought about using it for Adobe style buildings.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

I have seen some fine-tipped paint marker pens at the hobby store where I help out during the holidays. If you really want some seam lines "later on," you may want to consider using one of those paint pens. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

Rod- I'm not sure how the texture paint holds up, yet. I used Rustoleum Stone texture. It didn't say 'exterior' on the can, so just for some extra protection, I coated it with some matt finish clear coat (also by Rustoleum). The matt finish does provide UV protection. The original stone texture paint was flat finish, however after applying the UV clear coat, the finish did get a slight shine to it even though the can said 'Matt.' 

Dave- The fine-tipped paint pens are a great idea. I tried to experiment on some scrap material. I was going to attempt to draw a "3 tab" shingle design on the roof. It looked okay, but I had some concerns that my patience and skill (or lack of) might become a factor. For now, I'll just stand farther away from the barn and I won't notice the lack of shingles!!! LOL I bet it will look great from my neighbor's yard!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

how about just lines to simulate rolled roofing? Many farmers were too cheap to buy and install all those 3-tab shingles anyhow! 










I used anti skid tape for this little station for the same effect.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool looking station, Eric. How well does the anti skid tape hold up in the elements? 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice,kevin how do you keep your work bench so clean


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dick413- Thanks! I totally cheated- I pushed all the junk from my work bench out of the camera's view!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Kevin--
The station is new ... Still have to make doors for it ... so I do not know how the anti skid tape will work. It is not as conforming or pliable as I thought it would be so it might crack. It has withstood a month out in the weather with no ill effects!!??!! 

By the way...your shop must be clean...I have to push stuff out of the way just so i have space to push stuff out of the way so i can set down a bottle of CA!!! Truth be told, I did spend a couple of hours cleaning up this afternoon...now I can almost see the bench top!!!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I used the anti skid tape on a church roof that I built and put out about the end of August. I just moved my buildings in for the winter yesterday and it hasn't showed any signs of coming off or fulling apart yet. Not much of a test yet, but it has been through a lot of rain and some snow so far. 
Bob


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Kevin, I do not think I can post pictures, but if you will send me an email at [email protected], I will send you some pictures. I also make a set of plans for all the things I build. 
Ron


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod and anyone else who wonders; the technical name for a barn roof is a 'Gambrel Roof' if you search it they explain the angles and what not. 

Terry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Terry. I now have a page book marked with designs and angles.
Rod


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Kevin, I posted pictures of the farmhouse. I also posted some other pictures but they dissappeared. What happened to them? None of the links showed them. 
Ron


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

It just wouldn't be a barn without Mail Pouch Tobacco.........











-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What craftsmanship! 

I want to make one that says, "SEE ROCK CITY."


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, Great work! I remember at least 2 of those Mail Pounch barns locally between Portville & Ceres NY on Rt 417. several more along the back roads from Olean thru Hinsdale to Cuba then to Rushford and Caneadea to Rushford Lake. I never remember seeing ANY in red though...always painted black. http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...il%20Pouch

Tom, I know there are many "Rock City" places around the country but I'm most familiar with this one in my own back yard. http://www.rockcitypark.com/

Chas


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Chas- thanks for the kind words. I found some pictures of barns with the "Mail Pouch" logo using a google search. Some were painted red (on red barns), some black. Some of the black ones had blue trim around them as well. I figured I was going to paint the barn red anyway, so thats why I went with the red logo. I'll have to take a ride out in the country one of these days and check out some of those local barns. 


-Kevin.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

A few more shots of my barn storming project.........




















-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

Very nice. Now it is time to load the loft with hay and fill the ground level with cows. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking sweet! I know a few farmers that would love to have something that nice looking down here! 

Chas


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow...think of the railroad you could have in THERE!!! 

Looks great! I think the horses and cows are eating their grain, soon they will be poking their heads out those doors.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Added a silo and foundation. I think I'm ready for the horses and cows, now.........





















-Kevin.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great build!! Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas


----------

